
UseCanvas API Beta - okket
https://blog.usecanvas.com/canvas-api-beta-703b2423f948
======
tantalor
"Canvas API" seems like a bad name for a new product. It immediately conflicts
with well established [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/Canvas_API](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/Canvas_API)

~~~
okket
Better? (I am not affiliated, just a fan)

